# Looking to Adopt Pet Pigeons in Ontario



## mrwoodstk (Nov 9, 2006)

We live in north western ontario and we raise commercial pigeons. I would like to have my own pets! E-mail if you can help [email protected]
Thanks...Jim


----------



## mrwoodstk (Nov 9, 2006)

*Commercial Pigeon*

I sould have said pigeons that are growen commercial, or we are pigeon farmers.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Littlebird,
that is one thing they're raised for.They're also reaised for other things as well. Farming normally means they're gave clean food/water. Much like a chicken and turkey farm and most likely doesn't taste like a wild pigeon.

Mrwoodstk, is not on the wrong website. This person is here looking for a ''pet'' pigeon. One that they can care for and love, not eat. If they wanted a pigeon to eat, why would they buy one from someone else?

Lots of people that raise farm animals, sometimes own one as a pet as well. I know of several people that own ''pet'' chickens and eat their eggs. I've even rescently heard of some people that own or raise pigeons, that do the exact same thing.

I know someone that has a ''pet'' turkey (Mr.T). That doesn't stop the owner from eating turkey at Thanksgiving or any other time.

I'm just trying to explain that this happens often, with other animals. That doesn't mean that person shouldn't own one as a ''pet''. 
Charollette's Web, is a great example.....

Mrwoodstk, just a question, why don't you buy a young pigeon that you raise? 

I hope, I don't sound rude because that is not what I'm trying to do. 
-hilly


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

But what is to stop Mr Woodstck from keeping one or more of his "farmed" pigeons as a pet? Presumably then he would have a squab that could be handraised.

I am sorry, but I am also very confused and suspicious about this. 

I think that Little Bird's questions deserve a proper answer.

Cynthia


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

cyro51 said:


> *But what is to stop Mr Woodstck from keeping one or more of his "farmed" pigeons as a pet? * Presumably then he would have a squab that could be handraised.
> 
> I am sorry, but I am also very confused and suspicious about this.
> 
> ...


I too thought this. I can't understand why someone who raises pigeons for food would want a pet pigeon. How could you look a pet pigeon in the eye knowing you were farming other unfortunates for consumption/ other ungodly practices? If I had a pigeon to give, I certainly would *NOT* give one to such an individual.

Lindi


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm not saying you all shouldn't be concerned. I'm sorry if I made it sound that way.

I understand how you all feel. I take in all kinds of animals that need homes yearly, foster and volenteer for several different rescues. 

Please, keep in mind I did ask a question to mrwoodstk in my other post. 
Which is, why don't they just raise one that they have as a pet?

I really didn't mean to offend anyone.
-hilly


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

mrwoodstk said:


> We live in north western ontario and we raise commercial pigeons. I would like to have my own pets! E-mail if you can help [email protected]
> Thanks.


Jim,

Please address the questions asked and answer them, because they are legitimate.

If you don't respond, we will assume the worst.


----------



## Aias (Nov 9, 2006)

*i dont see any reason to apologize little bird*

raising animals to be eaten just because they are a different species from us is an ethical issue not easily justified. non-human animals are not commodities any more than slaves are/were commodities. why should you apologize for your righteous concern? your questions and concerns make perfect sense!



little bird said:


> Hillybean--
> I hope you don't think I'm offended by what YOU said, not at all, I know chickens & turkeys & ducks are raised as poultry to be eaten. What upsets me is someone who asks to "adopt a pet" doesn't always have good intentions and I would hate to see the birds so lovingly rehabbed, reared by hand, and tamed become breeding stock for poultry markets, cannon fodder for pigeon shoots or training tools for hunting dogs. I just want to know why a person "farming" pigeons wants to adopt pigeons???


----------



## mrwoodstk (Nov 9, 2006)

*Seems that I've touched a Nerve!!!*

Hello, I will try to answer your questions as well as your concerns.

The pigeons that we (farm, raise, grow,???) are highly prized Homers. I will guarantee that these beautiful birds are not*EATEN*. We are under contract to our customer, to provide them with healthy offspring. Thereby there is no way that we can keep and raise any of these birds as our pets. Although they are our children.

I don't know how to convey our intentions by e-mail. On the inter-net you can be whoever you want too be. But if I really what to eat pigeon, are there not many to be found in the wild? It would certainly be easier then this.

PIGEON PEOPLE, if I may be so bold, are some of the most passionate people that I have ever met. I am truly in awe.


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Nona ~ I just want to say that I'm really glad you are a member of this forum.

Jim ~ I have a question also. You stated you are under contract to provide "healthy" offspring.
What happens to the babies who are not healthy?

Why don't you treat & raise one of the babies who would not be considered good enough for your customer?

Phyll


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Nona - welcome to Pigeon Talk!!!!!

Jim, thank you for clarifying. I love pigeons passionately and have heard too many stories of exploitation and cruelty not to question anyone's intentions when they offer to adopt.

Cynthia


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Yes, Nona.....sorry you were never "officially" welcomed here at the forum.

As I recall, your first postings were in a thread where emotions were running very high, so welcoming you probably got lost in the shuffle. After that, you blended in so well with the group, I guess we all forgot you were new!  

Anyway, Welcome to Pigeon Talk!

Linda


----------



## mrwoodstk (Nov 9, 2006)

*Answers*

Good Morning,

The retired breeders I suppose I could raise as pets. Although that may be in 5 to 10 years, before they are retired.

By "healthy" simply means birds that are 16 weeks old, and free of disease. If they are at all sick, we hang on to them until they are disease free, no matter how long it would take.

I am sorry, but it seems, that our intentions were completely misunderstood.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi mrwoodstk and welcome to the forum. Things can, sometimes, be misunderstood and I'm glad this is cleared up. I look forward to you joining our discussions because of your experience raising and caring for pigeons. We always need more information to help us.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Jim,

I appreciate you clarifying things. We DO get alot of new people with less then humane intentions, so we have to be careful.

By the way, Welcome to our forum.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nona, I'll add my 2 cents worth and say welcome. It really does seem you have been a long-time member and I enjoy your posts.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Jim,

I must also apologize for my tone. Misunderstandings all round.

Welcome to PT!

Lindi


----------



## mrwoodstk (Nov 9, 2006)

*Thank You*

It is a pleasure to know up front that we are dealing with creditable people.
I too look forward to our interaction and sharing every one's experiences.

Warmest Regards; Jim


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Yes, Jim, almost did it again.......

Welcome to Pigeon Talk.

Linda


----------

